# أدفع 15000ج وأمتلك مزرعة 2.5 فدان – حيازة زراعية – بتسهيلات 30 شهر بدون فوائد



## شركة نور سيتى (15 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة نور سيتى للتطوير العقاري و التنمية الزراعية أحد كبري شركات الاستثمار أن تقدم لعملائها أحدث مشروعاتها في مجال التنمية الزراعية .[/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]مزارع بشاير[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]أدفع 15000ج وأمتلك مزرعة 2.5 فدان – عقود تمليك – حيازة زراعية – بتسهيلات 30 شهر بدون فوائد[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الموقع :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]90 دقيقة بين القاهرة و الإسكندرية للمزيد أتصل بنا [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]مواصفات استلام المزرعة : [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]الاراضى مستصلحة و محاطة بسور شجر الجازورين والفيكس بها مصدر مياة ارتوازى ( من البئر , كل قطعة لها محبس خاص من البئر وللعلم البئر يخدم مساحة 100فدان ) ونقوم تجهيز و تركيب شبكة رى كاملة بالتنقيط و زراعة 400 شتلة فاكهة بالمساحة ( 2.5 فدان ) " رمان * زيتون * جوافة * تين " عمر سنة و نصف .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الاشراف الكامل على المزرعة بعد الاستلام ( الحراسة – العمالة – الصيانة – الرى – التسميد ) ويكون هذا الاشراف نظير مبلغ شهرى 200 جنية فقط للفدان [/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]العنوان : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]46 شارع الطيران مدينة نصر أمام مستشفى التأمين الصحى [/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال بنا : [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]01020202257 - 01020202259 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 002- 22607870 - 24053123[/FONT]

​ *[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: إضغط هنا[/FONT]*​


----------

